# H.C. run by Nazis?



## Go Nuke (31 December 2009)

Well Im glad to be back on a forum website that ISN'T run by by a bunch of old ladies who employ oversensitve, oppressive moderators 

Its a dictatorship over there and Ive likely been banned for life after using the letter "f" countless times in my email to them 

I wish everyone here on ASF a fantastic new year. Surely it has to be better than 2009


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (31 December 2009)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*



Go Nuke said:


> Well Im glad to be back on a forum website that ISN'T run by by a bunch of old ladies who employ oversensitve, oppressive moderators




Thats what happens when moderators are appointed willy nilly. I have seen first hand some posters NOT get banned for obvious multinics whereas others get banned for next to nothing. HIGHLY suspicious behaviour by the owners.


----------



## pilots (31 December 2009)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*

Tell me about it, I was banned for telling the truth about a company that T4P was ramping, I sent all the info to them to prove my point, but still banned. Next my daughters farther in law used my computer once to log on to HC, he was banned for multi nicking, we both E/Mailed them but he all so is banned for life as well.


----------



## Nyden (31 December 2009)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*



Go Nuke said:


> Well Im glad to be back on a forum website that ISN'T run by by a bunch of old ladies who employ oversensitve, oppressive moderators
> 
> Its a dictatorship over there and Ive likely been banned for life after using the letter "f" countless times in my email to them
> 
> I wish everyone here on ASF a fantastic new year. Surely it has to be better than 2009




Welcome back, but - has to better than 2009? If you are speaking financially, then the markets have been absolutely fantastic this year! I sincerely doubt we'll top the sort of gains we've all had this year in the next.


----------



## Go Nuke (31 December 2009)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*

I was banned for 2 weeks for using the term "OMFG" (Please Joe if this is not allowed on ASF just remove it don't ban me and I apologise in advance) But i see no problem with saying "Oh My Freaking God" when Bannermans share price crashes 

Anyway, my 2 week suspension finished yesterday and I had a dig at the mods....hence my 4 week suspension today.
Laughable really.

Honestly, this isn't the 1900's anymore.

Not sure why I drifted away from ASF in the first place

At least its run alot better with grown ups as mods


----------



## Go Nuke (31 December 2009)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*



Nyden said:


> Welcome back, but - has to better than 2009? If you are speaking financially, then the markets have been absolutely fantastic this year! I sincerely doubt we'll top the sort of gains we've all had this year in the next.




Thanks Nyden :>

Yeah I kinda mean financially. I'm down massivly on my portfolio this year ( largely thanks to BMN recently) but I think there is room for more gains in 2010.

Hopefully for NGE anyway, which is about 1/4 of my portfolio (too much I know) followed by WPL.

I should just sell out of almost everything, crystalise my losses and start from scratch......but I wont. Capital is wayyyy too hard to come by when your getting married AND building a house in 2010


----------



## nunthewiser (31 December 2009)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*

stuffem i say .

But seriously ............. why whinge about it here?

This is ASF . who give a flying $%^& about hot copper?


----------



## Putty7 (31 December 2009)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*



nunthewiser said:


> stuffem i say .
> 
> But seriously ............. why whinge about it here?
> 
> This is ASF . who give a flying $%^& about hot copper?




Well said Nun, had a look in there last week and it's more a rampathon that actual facts or opinions.


----------



## wayneL (31 December 2009)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*



Putty7 said:


> Well said Nun, had a look in there last week and it's more a rampathon that actual facts or opinions.




Totally agree. Short HC and go long ASF with your ears pinned back... it's going to the mooooooooon!!!!!! 

(BTW, we're human too  {but a bit better than those HC muppets })


----------



## Go Nuke (31 December 2009)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*



nunthewiser said:


> stuffem i say .
> 
> But seriously ............. why whinge about it here?
> 
> This is ASF . who give a flying $%^& about hot copper?




Why because it made me feel better to slag off those morons.

Anyhoo best of luck to all those investing and trading in 2010


----------



## Agentm (31 December 2009)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*



Go Nuke said:


> Why because it made me feel better to slag off those morons.
> 
> Anyhoo best of luck to all those investing and trading in 2010




lol

got 2 weeks for using wtf!!

azz was being run hard with the directors hyping it up and the hc crew following like sheep.. made a comment on the hype and the hc crew spat it big time..(currently 144 mill market cap on zero production!) 

stayed off the gdn and bcc threads as i would have been banned in heartbeat for taking their reporting to task,, have to stay off the bcc thread here on asf for obvious reasons also! 

you have to keep you head down a little in hc.. or you get smashed.. once you know where the money is and who they are targeting, then you can weave around and duck the heavy duty stuff..


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (3 January 2010)

*Re: H.C run by Nazi's?*



Agentm said:


> lol
> 
> got 2 weeks for using wtf!!
> 
> ...





Haha, i sympathise fully. On the UNI thread it is the same with it infested by multiniccing downrampers. One was caught out by putting in the wrong signature on the wrong nic. When pointed out of course he wasn't banned. The worst kind come disguised as learned investors or professionals in that field. We even had a specialist doctor on there last week talking down the syringes. Its pretty funny when they are exposed. They end up drifting into the shadows for a few weeks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

lol

And they got screwed a few times by ASIC or the ASX for naughtiness.

I do think their moderators are second rate. A few cannot even spell the Queen's English.

One I believe has lived briefly on Christmas Island.

gg


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (3 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> lol
> 
> And they got screwed a few times by ASIC or the ASX for naughtiness.
> 
> ...




If I had a site like Hotcopper and I was crooked, I would buy stocks and then have multinics (mates) ramp them up. Let say CVI as an example. I would use moderators (mates) to ensure that no accusations or negative posts were posted....or just a choice few of course to make it all look legitimate. Then I would sell while trying to maintain interest by many multinics. 

Of course the telltale sign as to whether I was buying or selling would be the level of aggressive moderating of either postive or negative posts. And should ASIC come knocking, it could all be blamed on poor moderation which I would promise to improve. Meanwhile my buddies and I would make millions.

Of course Hotcopper is no such site thank god. Their motives are purely to provide a service. How nice of them.


----------



## pilots (4 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

I can remember a blue dog that was VERY good at protecting T4P, I got baned for telling the truth.


----------



## DAZT49 (4 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

I am another 'lifer' from HC.
Initial ban for "shouting" leaving caps lock on (tho Joe did have a shot at me on ASF for this habit.)
Another ban for swearing when I quoted a previos posters message..I got banned, he stayed on.
Another ban for "cross promoting " another stock on a thread ( I was comparing two gas/oil speccs with similar prospects and outcomes and same drilling company!!( pilots favorite GDN and Aussie spec TSV)
Another for questioning why I was banned.
Bye the way (close yr eyes Joe) I have had my moments on ASF with a couple of over keen mods.
, but overall its ok, but watch what you post.


----------



## prozac (4 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

I got 60 days for my screen name which I had in use for 4 years! :screwy:
I wasn't even asked to change it first.


----------



## prozac (4 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

Oh, . . . . . I thought it read "Nancys"


----------



## nunthewiser (4 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

Has never been banned from H.C ......and never will be .


But heres 40 cents for those of you that have been


----------



## gdaf (4 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

I beat them - I won, I will not go into how, but I just did. :evilburn:


----------



## leng (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

Definitely run by brown shirts! A friend of mine used my computer to post and got suspended, my wife who owned BMN shares at the time registered while I was on a temp suspension and her account was declined with me copping a permanent suspension. They then asked for copies of drivers licences to see if we were the same, what a bunch of halfwits.

So GoNuke welcome over here where there is sensibility, or maybe not with me still getting stuck in to BMN.


----------



## nioka (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

Rather than a Hot copper bash why not discuss the failure of ASF to attract posters that will post researched stock facts on a regular basis. ASF has plenty of general discussion but lacks informative and regular posts on STOCKS. After all this is a stock forum. Hot copper posts on stocks outnumber posts here by about 100 to 1. 

So stop bashing another forum and post some meaningful posts here about stocks.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



nioka said:


> Rather than a Hot copper bash why not discuss the failure of ASF to attract posters that will post researched stock facts on a regular basis. ASF has plenty of general discussion but lacks informative and regular posts on STOCKS. After all this is a stock forum. Hot copper posts on stocks outnumber posts here by about 100 to 1.
> 
> So stop bashing another forum and post some meaningful posts here about stocks.




I think it is a fair topic. The public should be aware as to what is going on over there. What I like about ASF is that not only stocks are discussed. It's just a nice place to hang out.


----------



## wayneL (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



nioka said:


> Rather than a Hot copper bash why not discuss the failure of ASF to attract posters that will post researched stock facts on a regular basis. ASF has plenty of general discussion but lacks informative and regular posts on STOCKS. After all this is a stock forum. Hot copper posts on stocks outnumber posts here by about 100 to 1.




I can't abide HC for longer than about 2 minutes. But presuming what you say is correct, how many of those posts actually add something of substance as opposed to those that are like "YEEEEEEEEHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAW DOG is gone up to .000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000005c or CRAP is going to the MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!

???


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



wayneL said:


> I can't abide HC for longer than about 2 minutes. But presuming what you say is correct, how many of those posts actually add something of substance as opposed to those that are like "YEEEEEEEEHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAW DOG is gone up to .000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000005c or CRAP is going to the MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!
> 
> ???




To fair there are posts of substance on there:
"Toot toooot" and "Whooooosssh"
but all time favourite analytical posts are the ones which 'explain' low volumes: "Brokers out to lunch"


----------



## nioka (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



wayneL said:


> I can't abide HC for longer than about 2 minutes. But presuming what you say is correct, how many of those posts actually add something of substance as opposed to those that are like "YEEEEEEEEHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAW DOG is gone up to .000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000005c or CRAP is going to the MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!
> 
> ???




Sure there are some of those, there is an ignore button for them. but then there are a lot of researched ones as well. Such as:

"Reply to: #4894432 from axlsusie  Views: 353  
Posted: 31/12/09 03:17 Stock Price (at time of posting): 16.5c Sentiment: Buy Disclosure: Stock Held From: 220.239.xxx.xxx 

Great contributions by everyone on this thread. Thanks BentleighWest for initiating the thread.

Without going into the topic too much because I am a tad sleepy, but I was thinking the best way of unlocking value in CER is not through CSF IMO but a much bigger beast that nobody out of HC talk about and that is SuperLLC

I mentioned a while ago that SuperLLC for CER is like a double call option. I'll briefly explain what I mean:

SuperLLC contributes 0c NTA to CER yet generates $80m per year to the bottom line (Pg 68 anual report says $88m but lets just say $80m).

SuperLLC currently contributes zero equity to CER's accounts because CER is responsible for CNP and CMCS40's negative equity in SuperLLC to the extent of CER's investment in SuperLLC

What this means is that although CER has equity in SuperLLC of $635m not taking into account other JV investors in SuperLLC (pg 68 annual report), the negative equity enjoyed by CNP needs to be borne by CER in way of an impairment charge. This is why CER has zero equity in SuperLLC.

At the end of the day, this is accounting mumbo jumbo. If SuperLLC does not fail, which is unlikely to happen now given the stabilisation plan announced in Dec08, CER will ultimately retain its $635m equity in SuperLLC and continue to generate profits in the amount of $80m independent of the underlying profit CNP generates in the properties it holds in its SuperLLC investment.

At the moment all profits generated by SuperLLC are being used to paydown debt.

Going back to my double call option example, what I mean by this is, SuperLLC contributes 0c equity to CER. We can safely say also that the market has reflected this equity in the current unit price/market cap of CER.

When SuperLLC begins to experience property writeups, this will favourably affect CER in two ways:

- CERs stand alone equity in SuperLLC will increase from $635m
- The impairment charge that CER has taken on in the amount of $635m will be written back

Therefore, a $635m writeup in the value of CERs SuperLLC equity, will increase CERs overall equity by $1,270m ($635m x 2) 

A two fold win for CER.

Yet the market is currently saying, nope SuperLLC is worthless and we aint assigning it any value


Mind you with this call option, there is no expiry date!!

No call option, let alone a double call option with an unlimited expiry date would be assigned a 0c value by the market.

Even options that are out of the money and EXPIRE at the end of next month will more likely than not be given a value. Im holding call options in ANZ (strike price $24) and WDC (strike price $13.50) that expire 28 Jan 2010 that are out of the money and I can today should I choose to realise some proceeds.

CNP has negative equity but for some peculiar reason (insert sarcasm), the share price is higher than 0c.

The best way to unlock value in CER is to list SuperLLC as a separate vehicle on the ASX IMO

I would love to buy an infinite amount of shares in SuperLLC for 0c knowing that the potential upside in nothing short of enormous.

If CER or UBS (the investment bank appointed to look after CERs interest in the separation process) is reading this, this is the ultimate way of unlocking value in CER

I do have some ideas and numbers floating though my head of how this can be done but Im off to bed now

Tomorrow is another day!

Keep the faith all

Cheers"


----------



## wayneL (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

Fair enough.

Why do you think those types of posts are rarer on ASF?


----------



## pilots (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



wayneL said:


> I can't abide HC for longer than about 2 minutes. But presuming what you say is correct, how many of those posts actually add something of substance as opposed to those that are like "YEEEEEEEEHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAW DOG is gone up to .000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000005c or CRAP is going to the MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!
> 
> ???




The quote I liked the best was I HAVE A GUT FELLING ABOUT THIS STOCK, now that stock is .03 of a cent, LOL,LOL.


----------



## nioka (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



wayneL said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Why do you think those types of posts are rarer on ASF?




If I knew that I'd tell Joe. I find it hard to get information that I can use on this forum. It used to be better. Good posters get "shot down" and dont keep posting. Some time ago I stopped posting on general threads here and only rarely break the resolution. This time I could not resist the unfair treatment for another forum.( People that live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.)

I read most stock posts but if I relied on information gleaned here I would not get far ahead at all. 2009 was my best year ever and I credit information gained from forums as responsible for most of these gains. I'm up over 12% so far for 2010 and we are still in the first week.

I'm housebound a lot of the time now so forums are a part of my life. I have gotten to know who posts rubbish and who posts "the goods", even here on ASF.

Again I don't know the answer but if members did some research and posted it here I'm sure the forum would flourish. Joes rules are good and the forum is well designed for easy use.


----------



## Go Nuke (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



leng said:


> Definitely run by brown shirts! A friend of mine used my computer to post and got suspended, my wife who owned BMN shares at the time registered while I was on a temp suspension and her account was declined with me copping a permanent suspension. They then asked for copies of drivers licences to see if we were the same, what a bunch of halfwits.
> 
> So GoNuke welcome over here where there is sensibility, or maybe not with me still getting stuck in to BMN.




Ah hello Leng.

Yes Im well away for you from the Bannerman thread.

Ive actually been on the ASF forum well before H.C.

Gee DAZT you really got screwed over mate.

Look there are some great posts by some on H.C I'll give it that. Overall my gripe isn't with the people on H.C, its the moderators.

There are plenty of very reputable forums on the web that don't control their members in the way H.C does.
Whirlpool is a great example.

Rather than banning people, why don't they just moderate the naughty post by deleting it? Thats what Whirlpool does.

Its the terrible attitude mods have which pisses me off. Its like they are living in the 1900's.

I do hear what you are saying nioka....ASF would be a better forum IF it did attract some more researched posts. But at the same time thats the great thing about forums....they are a great place to hang out and get whats on your mind out there for people to hear and either agree or disagree with.

But I have posted this in the "general" discussion thread, so there's no reason to discuss stocks right now 

Just wanted to make it clear...its the MODS of H.C that are "Nancy's"  not the posters.
Everyone's entilted to an opinion...kind of.


----------



## wayneL (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

Et Al:

Though it would be fair to say that ASF would like to see more specific stock discussion, it would also be fair to say that Joe has tried to encourage more quality than quantity. That said, a bit more quantity of quality at ASF would be terrific and I know that Joe would love to see more of that. 

But one area I think ASF excels is in discussion on the method rather than the instrument.

For instance, where else in Australasia is there any discussion on options and futures? Mention Greeks or contract face value on any other forum in Oz and you will be greeted by the chirping of crickets.

Even so, stock discussion is the core of any trading forum so can only encourage folks to bring their stock discussions here, rather than over at the 4th reich.


----------



## Boggo (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



wayneL said:


> Et Al:
> 
> For instance, where else in Australasia is there any discussion on options and futures? Mention Greeks or contract face value on any other forum in Oz and you will be greeted by the chirping of crickets.




Wayne, you forgot to mention Elliott Wave analysis


----------



## kgee (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

H.C Nazi's...I got a week suspension for being "sassy" !??!!??

Still prefer ASF it's a great site for beginning/ learning,...to get past the need for training wheels

Although I guess I'm on H.C more and more these days just because more stocks are covered with greater discussion but much more rubbish to sift thru as well .


----------



## Agentm (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



kgee said:


> H.C Nazi's...I got a week suspension for being "sassy" !??!!??
> 
> Still prefer ASF it's a great site for beginning/ learning,...to get past the need for training wheels
> 
> Although I guess I'm on H.C more and more these days just because more stocks are covered with greater discussion but much more rubbish to sift thru as well .




i prefer the layout of hc,  imho a far superior site, but in terms of quality, this asf site beats it no question.

appreciate the hard work the mods do here.. they are generally very good once they settle in..


----------



## prozac (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*

I agree they are Nancy's.


----------



## nioka (6 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



prozac said:


> I agree they are Nancy's.




Definition of a Nancy as it relates to HC please.

 If it is the suspension for swearing then learn to express yourself without it. Anyone that can type and spell should have had a good enough education to express themselves without vulgarity. 

I used to swear with the best of men until an 80 year old maori that had never been to school gave me the above message. It was a wake up call and I rarely find the need for those expressions these days.

I've posted regularly on HC for years and never been moderated.


----------



## pacestick (6 January 2010)

David janson british actor  being interviwed by michael parkinson was asked 
why dont you do parts and programmes with swearing he replied  


because it all it does is show that the writers are inadequate in their command of the english language in that they have to descend to that level


----------



## DAZT49 (12 January 2010)

Go Nuke would remember that the BMN thread on ASF was really good a couple of years ago, but good posters like Chris1983 and 'enthusiastic"posters like the Captainjohn left because of a battle with a mod.
Overall ASF is a bit more layed back these days, I havent been modded for a couple of years now lol


----------



## nomore4s (12 January 2010)

DAZT49 said:


> Go Nuke would remember that the BMN thread on ASF was really good a couple of years ago, but good posters like Chris1983 and 'enthusiastic"posters like the Captainjohn left because of a battle with a mod.
> Overall ASF is a bit more layed back these days, I havent been modded for a couple of years now lol




lol, good posters? Only because they made you feel good about your investments.

They were one eyed rampers that dragged that thread and the whole of ASF down. The reason ASF is so good imo is posters like that are weeded out.

Ps - The reason you haven't been "modded" in a few years is because you now follow the rules. The rules here known and are strictly enforced by the mods, simple as that.


----------



## DAZT49 (12 January 2010)

I guess what we are all talking about is freedom of speech, and in Australia that is a right.
Forums like these must tread a fine line with the moderations, some mods cross that line.
As for swearing, try travelling on a Melbourne suburban train on a Saturday night.!! It seems that anybody under 25 has a 2 word vocab lol


----------



## DAZT49 (12 January 2010)

nomore4s said:


> lol, good posters? Only because they made you feel good about your investments.
> 
> They were one eyed rampers that dragged that thread and the whole of ASF down. The reason ASF is so good imo is posters like that are weeded out.
> 
> Ps - The reason you haven't been "modded" in a few years is because you now follow the rules. The rules here known and are strictly enforced by the mods, simple as that.





nomore...oh dear,
I remember you and aint gunna get in no slangin match.
Interesting that they were one eyed rampers and that you werent a one eyed dramper that dragged that thread and the whole of ASF down.


----------



## nioka (12 January 2010)

DAZT49 said:


> I guess what we are all talking about is freedom of speech, and in Australia that is a right.
> Forums like these must tread a fine line with the moderations, some mods cross that line.
> As for swearing, try travelling on a Melbourne suburban train on a Saturday night.!! It seems that anybody under 25 has a 2 word vocab lol




Does that mean that everyone should lower their standards just to keep up with the trend. I think that the more anyone swears the dumber they are and that they have no respect for anyone else.

 So next time you swear think for a moment how it reflects on you.:grenade:


----------



## nomore4s (12 January 2010)

DAZT49 said:


> I guess what we are all talking about is freedom of speech, and in Australia that is a right.
> Forums like these must tread a fine line with the moderations, some mods cross that line.l




DAZT49,

If you want free speech, start a blog. Forums are not a platform for free speech.

It administrators right to remove whatever he/she/they like. Posting on forums like this one are not a right, they are a privilege and if you don't obey the rules you lose that privilege, as simple as that.


----------



## DAZT49 (12 January 2010)

noika,
I didnt say anything like that.
I just mentioned about travelling on the train.


----------



## nomore4s (12 January 2010)

DAZT49 said:


> nomore...oh dear,
> I remember you and aint gunna get in no slangin match.
> Interesting that they were one eyed rampers and that you werent a one eyed dramper that dragged that thread and the whole of ASF down.




lmao, I find it interesting that you come on here to whinge about HC but now also whinge about posters that have been banned here for continued excessive ramping.

Can't have it both ways.

Joe & ASF has prided itself on the high standards it maintains on people posting to the stock threads and imo this sets it apart from other forums, but of course I'm biased


----------



## DAZT49 (12 January 2010)

nomore4s said:


> DAZT49,
> 
> If you want free speech, start a blog. Forums are not a platform for free speech.
> 
> It administrators right to remove whatever he/she/they like. Posting on forums like this one are not a right, they are a privilege and if you don't obey the rules you lose that privilege, as simple as that.




Not into blogging ,twittering etc.etc.
Freedom of speech is a right,its why soldiers fought and died in wars to uphold democracy in many countries.Check out the Aust.Constitution.
It is a bigger privelege for the mod, to be empowered to censure any individual.
Thats why somebody started this thread, because mods on another site abused this privilege.


----------



## nioka (12 January 2010)

DAZT49 said:


> noika,
> I didnt say anything like that.
> I just mentioned about travelling on the train.




 My comment was aimed at "those that find it necessary" rather than at you as the poster of the comment. My apologies to you personally.


----------



## DAZT49 (12 January 2010)

nomore4s said:


> lmao, I find it interesting that you come on here to whinge about HC but now also whinge about posters that have been banned here for continued excessive ramping.
> 
> Can't have it both ways.
> 
> Joe & ASF has prided itself on the high standards it maintains on people posting to the stock threads and imo this sets it apart from other forums, but of course I'm biased




 I didnt start this thread.
You werent banned for your downramping.
I cant whinge, but you can whinge about me?
Happy new year anyway.


----------



## nioka (12 January 2010)

DAZT49 said:


> Not into blogging ,twittering etc.etc.
> Freedom of speech is a right,its why soldiers fought and died in wars to uphold democracy in many countries.Check out the Aust.Constitution.
> It is a bigger privelege for the mod, to be empowered to censure any individual.
> Thats why somebody started this thread, because mods on another site abused this privilege.




There are rights and there are also manners and obligations. Someone without manners and  abusing their obligations deserve to lose some of their rights.


----------



## DAZT49 (12 January 2010)

nioka said:


> My comment was aimed at "those that find it necessary" rather than at you as the poster of the comment. My apologies to you personally.




noika,
No probs.
I swear but I find public swearing particularly offensive, especially on public transport.
cheers


----------



## nunthewiser (12 January 2010)

DAZT49 said:


> Thats why somebody started this thread, because mods on another site abused this privilege.




But whats that got to do with ASF ? 

Thats like me ringing commsec to say that etrade messed up an order........

Personally i couldnt care less about what gripes or what goes on at another forum..

Why whinge about it here ?


----------



## Mr J (12 January 2010)

DAZT49 said:


> Not into blogging ,twittering etc.etc.
> Freedom of speech is a right,its why soldiers fought and died in wars to uphold democracy in many countries.Check out the Aust.Constitution.
> It is a bigger privelege for the mod, to be empowered to censure any individual.
> Thats why somebody started this thread, because mods on another site abused this privilege.




Freedom of speech is not a right on a privately owned forum. The "privilege" of moderation can't be abused, because there is no obligation or set standard.



			
				nioka said:
			
		

> I think that the more anyone swears the dumber they are and that they have no respect for anyone else.




You don't think that is a little extreme?


----------



## sam76 (12 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> But whats that got to do with ASF ?
> 
> Thats like me ringing commsec to say that etrade messed up an order........
> 
> ...




x2 here


----------



## nomore4s (12 January 2010)

DAZT49 said:


> Not into blogging ,twittering etc.etc.
> Freedom of speech is a right,its why soldiers fought and died in wars to uphold democracy in many countries.Check out the Aust.Constitution.
> It is a bigger privelege for the mod, to be empowered to censure any individual.
> Thats why somebody started this thread, because mods on another site abused this privilege.





Freedom of speech is a right but this forum is not a platform for you to exercise that right. Again it's not a right to post on these forums Datz, and you don't have the right to say anything you want on these forums, there are specific guidelines set out for very good reasons. 

If you don't like being censured by mods on any site - follow the rules of the site or don't post there, simple.



Mr J said:


> Freedom of speech is not a right on a privately owned forum. The "privilege" of moderation can't be abused, because there is no obligation or set standard.




Exactly.


----------



## nioka (12 January 2010)

Mr J said:


> You don't think that is a little extreme?




No I consider bad language in mixed company is extreme. As I posted earlier, if anyone can't express themselves without resorting to foul language then rhe must be pretty dumb or very disrespectful. There is no other excuse.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 January 2010)

Bollox


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 January 2010)

nioka said:


> No I consider bad language in mixed company is extreme. As I posted earlier, if anyone can't express themselves without resorting to foul language then rhe must be pretty dumb or very disrespectful. There is no other excuse.




nioka mate, a trickcyclist friend of mine is over for dinner and I showed him the posts on this thread.

He wanted to know if you had been breast or bottle fed, as he has a theory as to why you are so anal about language. ( His words not mine. )

gg


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Freedom of speech is a right but this forum is not a platform for you to exercise that right. Again it's not a right to post on these forums Datz, and you don't have the right to say anything you want on these forums, there are specific guidelines set out for very good reasons.
> 
> If you don't like being censured by mods on any site - follow the rules of the site or don't post there, simple.
> 
> ...




Freedom of speech is not a right in Australia and it is only "implied" under the Constitution. This was clearly pointed out to Mr Theophanous and his mega rich elite red-rag buddies by the High Court of Australia. Nowhere in the Federal Constitution does it say an Australian citizen has a right to free speech. 

But nomore4s is correct this is a privately owned forum and the mods have the right to boot anyone. 

The big difference between ASF and HC is that ASF is run by sensible people where as HC is generally run by a pack of kids who always insist on taking their bat and ball and going home. 

JMO


----------



## nioka (12 January 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> nioka mate, a trickcyclist friend of mine is over for dinner and I showed him the posts on this thread.
> 
> He wanted to know if you had been breast or bottle fed, as he has a theory as to why you are so anal about language. ( His words not mine. )
> 
> gg




 I cant remember back that far but I have a long history of being in rough places. I was brought up around bullockies in the 30s. I learnt to swear with the best of them. I went through the services. I spent years on whaling stations. So I know all about foul language. 
I was working on an Island, camped with about 60 men as tough and rough as you can get. Even then those tough fellas still respected women, at least to the extent of watching their language in their presence.

One day when things were not going according to plan I guess I was using some pretty foul language. An old maori came up to me and said that  I should have had a good enough education to be able to express myself without the use of foul language. I have hardly ever sworn since.

That same Maori was once having an argument with an obnoxious burly carpenter. Bob, the carpenter said to him" if you were 50 years f#**# younger you would be getting a f#**# punch in the nose" Whereas Fred replied "son, if I was 50 years younger I'd be eating your liver by now"

So you see swearing doesn't make you tough, it only shows you up as an unintelligent git.


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2010)

nioka said:


> I cant remember back that far but I have a long history of being in rough places. I was brought up around bullockies in the 30s. I learnt to swear with the best of them. I went through the services. I spent years on whaling stations. So I know all about foul language.
> I was working on an Island, camped with about 60 men as tough and rough as you can get. Even then those tough fellas still respected women, at least to the extent of watching their language in their presence.
> 
> One day when things were not going according to plan I guess I was using some pretty foul language. An old maori came up to me and said that  I should have had a good enough education to be able to express myself without the use of foul language. I have hardly ever sworn since.
> ...




So you even preclude foul language as an adjective or verb to add emphasis to express a point? How restrictive!

I must be honest and say I always prefered Ilie Nastase's insults to umpires rather than McEnroe or Connors ones. Like "You're too old".


----------



## nioka (12 January 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> So you even preclude foul language as an adjective or verb to add emphasis to express a point? How restrictive!




That is when it is a test for your intelligence. Think about it, surely there are other descriptive words. The english language can be quite colourful.

An example. Garpal and his request for information on whether i was breast or bottle fed. I liked that one.


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2010)

nioka said:


> That is when it is a test for your intelligence. Think about it, surely there are other descriptive words. The english language can be quite colourful.




No doubt nioka. But sometimes it can be difficult to not express one's dissatisfaction without the occasional bad word coming out. That's all part of being human.


----------



## nioka (12 January 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> But sometimes it can be difficult




Most things worth striving for are difficult. I find trading the stock exchange difficult but I dont give up because it is. After a year or so trying not to swear I found that I didn't even think about it. 

My 50 year old daughter commented recently that she had only just realised that she had never heard me swear.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (13 January 2010)

Well I just got banned on HC when I emailed the admin and asked why 2 certain posters were allowed to continue despite being blantantly obvious multinics (ie signing in with wrong signatures, and not being banned despite constant flaming). I did not accuse HC of anything, just asked the above question.

I did not even receive the courtesy of a reply. I can only conclude that having negative multinics on that particular thread was in Hotcopper's interest, and to have somebody question this was not.:321:


----------



## Mr J (13 January 2010)

nioka said:


> No I consider bad language in mixed company is extreme. As I posted earlier, if anyone can't express themselves without resorting to foul language then rhe must be pretty dumb or very disrespectful. There is no other excuse.




A word is just a word, and it only becomes foul because you think of it as foul. To suggest someone is unintelligent for swearing is quite unreasonable, and while it may be disrespectful if used in the company of someone who doesn't appreciate it, the person who doesn't appreciate it is being just as disrespectful for forcing their standard on others.


----------



## pilots (13 January 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Well I just got banned on HC when I emailed the admin and asked why 2 certain posters were allowed to continue despite being blantantly obvious multinics (ie signing in with wrong signatures, and not being banned despite constant flaming). I did not accuse HC of anything, just asked the above question.
> 
> I did not even receive the courtesy of a reply. I can only conclude that having negative multinics on that particular thread was in Hotcopper's interest, and to have somebody question this was not.:321:




HC is the home of multinics, yet when a friend of mine logged on to HC on my computer we was BOTH banned for multiniceing. No matter what we said, or done, we could not come back.


----------



## peterh (13 January 2010)

Mr J said:


> A word is just a word, and it only becomes foul because you think of it as foul. To suggest someone is unintelligent for swearing is quite unreasonable, and while it may be disrespectful if used in the company of someone who doesn't appreciate it, the person who doesn't appreciate it is being just as disrespectful for forcing their standard on others.




Are you serious Mr J?! If this is progress then take me back 50 years.


----------



## Mr J (13 January 2010)

Who mentioned progress? I was presenting a counter-argument, that's all. As for progress, most people use it to refer to tolerance.


----------



## awg (13 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> But whats that got to do with ASF ?
> 
> Thats like me ringing commsec to say that etrade messed up an order........
> 
> ...




Where else can such a subject be discussed?

I think it would be fair to assume many ASF users also check HC for coverage of certain stocks.

Judging by the number of complaints, its not possible to have such a thread on HC ?...their mods would not allow it?

If things are getting dodgy, here the disenfranchised may have a voice:

Maybe there is a disaffected thread over there damming ASF mods


----------



## prawn_86 (13 January 2010)

awg said:


> Maybe there is a disaffected thread over there damming ASF mods




haha, they love us over there... 

Seriously though, this thread is like any other discussing a financial service, some people will ike it, others wont. So as long as it's kept civil then there is no reason why people can't comment


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2010)

awg said:


> Maybe there is a disaffected thread over there damming ASF mods



That would be the BMN thread.


----------



## DAZT49 (14 January 2010)

kennas,
The circle has closed lol
daz


----------



## prozac (14 January 2010)

*Re: H.C. run by Nazi's?*



nioka said:


> Definition of a Nancy as it relates to HC please.
> 
> If it is the suspension for swearing then learn to express yourself without it. Anyone that can type and spell should have had a good enough education to express themselves without vulgarity.
> 
> ...




Please nioka, did I say I was swearing? You will give me an unfounded reputation. As Ubiqitious said in Post #64 it does not take much (or anything often) to be mod'd on HC, and I am often surprised to see comments mod'd for no reason and others I view as unacceptable allowed to stay. Some posters it seems can say almost anything without fear of moderation. Perhaps it is a case of who you know? As I mentioned I got moderated (90 days) without any prior notification for my name which had been acceptable for the previous 3 or so years.


----------

